# The Asperger's Syndrome Topic



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

I know this may be a very boring topic to most of the people on here, but I still feel the need to bring it up. I have been living with Asperger's Syndrome all my life, and I've pretty much made it one of my main objectives to find out all I can about my disorder.

All I know about Asperger's is that it impacts you socially. I also noticed I learn rather quickly, but I think that's just me. Anybody care to maybe crack open a (proverbial)DSM-IV and elaborate?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.



That's pretty much the most widely documented effect... It certainly has that effect on me.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.



Your friend is what the DSM seems to call "a fucking liar."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.



It effects different people in different ways. It is very similar to autism. OP, Have you tried digging some information up on wikipedia?


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Telling people you have assburgers without it coming up in conversation will make you the most hated person on the internet. Even more hated than weaboo Twilight fans. They will hate you even more for it if you think it is an excuse for anything whatsoever. Just a heads up. Also, you will probably have an obsession you can't shut up about that everyone hates.

My own opinion is that it's a mild disability (as in it makes you less able to do something than most) but not one that can't be conquered; It's not like having legs that don't work, it's like having legs that are kind of shit.
You lack astuteness to a great degree, and so you are awkward, often socially clumsy, and have trouble understanding or guessing at how other people are feeling. However, if you heart is in the right place and make an effort people will usually cut you a little slack.
If they think otherwise and just take the piss or remain arrogant, they're an asshole.
If you think that's not good enough and want more slack, you're an asshole.


EDIT: Plz, plz, plz assburgers don't get high on your horses and make me look bad again D:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.



Aspergers only effect you socialy if the people in Social Services told you that you'll never amount to anyhting and put you in that special class with safety scissors.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aspergers only effect you socialy if the people in Social Services told you that you'll never amount to anyhting and put you in that special class with safety scissors.



The other one is when a kid gets diagnosed and sees it a get out of jail free card for life.


----------



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Telling people you have assburgers without it coming up in conversation will make you the most hated person on the internet. Even more hated than weaboo Twilight fans. They will hate you even more for it if you think it is an excuse for anything whatsoever. Just a heads up. Also, you will probably have an obsession you can't shut up about that everyone hates.
> 
> My own opinion is that it's a mild disability (as in it makes you less able to do something than most) but not one that can't be conquered; It's not like having legs that don't work, it's like having legs that are kind of shit.
> You lack astuteness to a great degree, and so you are awkward, often socially clumsy, and have trouble understanding or guessing at how other people are feeling. However, if you heart is in the right place and make an effort people will usually cut you a little slack.
> ...



Jesus, good thing I don't use it for any excuse whatsoever. o_o;


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Authur said:


> Jesus, good thing I don't use it for any excuse whatsoever. o_o;



Fantastic :3

You'll go far, I should hope.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 28, 2009)

I *supposedly* have it, but after seeing my roommate that definitely has it, I can say that if I do it's pretty mild.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Telling people you have *assburgers* without it coming up in conversation will make you the most hated person on the internet. Even more hated than weaboo Twilight fans. They will hate you even more for it if you think it is an excuse for anything whatsoever. Just a heads up. Also, you will probably have an obsession you can't shut up about that everyone hates.
> 
> My own opinion is that it's a mild disability (as in it makes you less able to do something than most) but not one that can't be conquered; It's not like having legs that don't work, it's like having legs that are kind of shit.
> You lack astuteness to a great degree, and so you are awkward, often socially clumsy, and have trouble understanding or guessing at how other people are feeling. However, if you heart is in the right place and make an effort people will usually cut you a little slack.
> ...



Oh ha ha. That's clever. Must've took your team of 9ers at least a week to come up with that one.

It makes socializing difficult, but that's balanced out by me not giving much of a crap about many other people my age.

I seem to have a pretty minor case, though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.aspergers.com/aspclin.htm

Why don't people sue the internet to find these things out. There is a link to a site I found just by typing "Asperges" into google. I hope this will prove helpful Arthur.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh ha ha. That's clever. Must've took your team of 9ers at least a week to come up with that one.



What's a 9er? Assburger is just the silly term 4channers use.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

eh ive got it, my mate has it. we display our symptoms very differently. I tend to traumatise people with the things i say, while being overly outgoing, and have poor work skills, while my mate is recluseive and has a million different mundane things that torture his senses.


----------



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

Speaking of how much I have Asperger's, I think I have a little control over it because I tend to stop myself a lot from making dick moves when having a bad day. MAYBE let out a small "jackass" or "steal the elevator why don't you" comment on occasion, but never punch the guy in the face.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> What's a 9er? Assburger is just the silly term 4channers use.



So it was a team of 9ers...

How can you be 17 and not know what a 9er is? (9th grader, I tend to use the term only referring to overly immature ones)


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Authur said:


> Speaking of how much I have Asperger's, I think I have a little control over it because I tend to stop myself a lot from making dick moves when having a bad day. MAYBE let out a small "jackass" or "steal the elevator why don't you" comment on occasion, but never punch the guy in the face.



Well, those aren't the sorts of mistakes I'd expect an assburger to make; the effect and emotions involved in saying 'jackass' and punching people are quite evident. It's more in the subtleties, jokes gone wrong, not picking up peoples hints or body language and the like.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 28, 2009)

TBH as much as I see people with "aspergers" using it as an excuse online for shitty behavior, I actually have autistic friends that, given an environment online where they can think about their words as they type them, they do even better and more politely interact than they would IRL.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Well, those aren't the sorts of mistakes I'd expect an *assburger* to make; the effect and emotions involved in saying 'jackass' and punching people are quite evident. It's more in the subtleties, jokes gone wrong, not picking up peoples hints or body language and the like.



(tempted to perfect Oscar Leroy imitation)


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> So it was a team of 9ers...
> 
> How can you be 17 and not know what a 9er is? (9th grader, I tend to use the term only referring to overly immature ones)


Wow... you are SUCH a kid. o-o


----------



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> TBH as much as I see people with "aspergers" using it as an excuse online for shitty behavior, I actually have autistic friends that, given an environment online where they can think about their words as they type them, they do even better and more politely interact than they would IRL.



o_o...now that I think about it I'm at least 55% that way with online and IRL conversations.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Wow... you are SUCH a kid. o-o



I don't get that much...

Clearly you don't go to my school.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have met a few With AS. some very socially able great dudes. Some loudmouthed Irritating twats. All of them share troubles at nonverbal communication it seems.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> So it was a team of 9ers...
> 
> How can you be 17 and not know what a 9er is? (9th grader, I tend to use the term only referring to overly immature ones)



I'm English.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm English.



Silly brot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> So it was a team of 9ers...
> 
> How can you be 17 and not know what a 9er is? (9th grader, I tend to use the term only referring to overly immature ones)



I didn't know what 9er was. But then I ain't American and our school system doesn't work like that.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I didn't know what 9er was. But then I ain't American and our school system doesn't work like that.



He's Canadian.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm English.



Ah, that would explain it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> He's Canadian.



Our system is quite similar to the American one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2009)

I didn't know what in the fuck a "9er" is either, and I'm from the US.

I've always known ninth-graders as "freshmen."
I thought all high schools called them that.

Also, who the fuck gets all butthurt over someone poking fun at a mental disorder through wording?
Seriously.
Insecure much?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> Our system is quite similar to the American one.



I'm aware, though I can't say I've heard the term, either.

Just because a system is similar doesn't mean you have the exact same crowds as another, though there may be similarities between them.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

Evidently the term 9er is less common than I thought it was, because everyone around here (Toronto) seems to use it.
Maybe it's just more popular in Canada...



Vaelarsa said:


> I didn't know what in the fuck a "9er" is either, and I'm from the US.
> 
> I've always known ninth-graders as "freshmen."
> I thought all high schools called them that.
> ...



... I have no good way of responding to that.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, who the fuck gets all butthurt over someone poking fun at a mental disorder through wording?
> Seriously.
> Insecure much?



I find poking fun at my assburgers makes me _less_ insecure. I don't like the idea of it being some horrible untouchable secret. In the end of the day, it's not that big a deal. Then again, some people seem to like things being a big deal.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 28, 2009)

I think aspergers is fake, made up, and extremely exaggerated. The symptoms of that socalled disease or "syndrome" pretty much states that every single human being in existence has it. Second it sounds like "Assburgers" when pronounced, yeah wonder when that disease was made.

*a douchebag psychologist and his scientist friend have lunch in a burger joint*

Scientist: Gee I wonder what we should diagnose that disease your patient has.

Douchebag Psychologist: I have no idea, his symtoms are so....weird, almost as if they're normal.

Scientist: *takes a bite into his burger*Gee I dunno, he seems like a bit of an asshole though.

Douchebag Psychologist: *blinks*Heeeey, wait, I'll just make up a symdrome!

Scientist: Whaddya mean?*munch,munch*

Douchebad Psychologist: Burgers! Assburgers syndrome, but we've got to change the spelling a bit so people don't notice anything!

Scientist: Brilliant! We just might be intelligent after all!!!!


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I find poking fun at my assburgers makes me _less_ insecure. I don't like the idea of it being some horrible untouchable secret. In the end of the day, it's not that big a deal. Then again, some people seem to like things being a big deal.



She was talking about me...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

You wanna hear my theory?
There was a guy named Asperger that everyone called Assburger so he got a psych license and invented a disease so you'd all be assburgers.

Ladies and gentlemen, my Nobel Prize?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> He's Canadian.





Dass said:


> Our system is quite similar to the American one.



See? I wasn't far wrong 



PhantomLion said:


> I think aspergers is fake, made up, and extremely exaggerated. The symptoms of that socalled disease



You are not very bright are you. It is a disorder NOT a fucking disease.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You wanna hear my theory?
> There was a guy named Asperger that everyone called Assburger so he got a psych license and invented a disease so you'd all be assburgers.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, my Nobel Prize?



I am unamused.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> I think aspergers is fake, made up, and extremely exaggerated. The symptoms of that socalled disease pretty much states that every single human being in existence has it. Second it sounds like "Assburgers" when pronounced, yeah wonder when that disease was made.



You say that, but, in the end of the day if I had the option to have a fucking clue what other people are saying to me, I'd take it. Have you seen what miserable people some assburgers are? Have you looked at the suicide rates? I'm not trying to go on a crusade here, but I think you'll find autism is very real, and all it really needs is a little understanding and a little slack for the people who want to be normal.



Dass said:


> She was talking about me...


Yeah, I know, but no harm voicing an opinion is there? :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I find poking fun at my assburgers makes me _less_ insecure. I don't like the idea of it being some horrible untouchable secret. In the end of the day, it's not that big a deal. Then again, some people seem to like things being a big deal.


I'd rather laugh at something, than get all mopey and emo and butthurt about it, personally.

And really, if you think about it, no matter what you have or what you live, someone's always going to have it worse than you could ever fathom.
So why the emo?

I'd understand someone getting all offended over say... making fun of your 3-year-old daughter that just got raped to death.
But this? Nah.



Dass said:


> She was talking about me...


But he was answering according to my response to you.

Are you trolling, or is this just the stereotypical Aspie persecution complex I always hear about on ED?


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> But he was answering according to my response to you.
> 
> Are you trolling, or is this just the stereotypical Aspie persecution complex I always hear about on ED?



... Again, I can't think of a good response.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You wanna hear my theory?
> There was a guy named Asperger that everyone called Assburger so he got a psych license and invented a disease so you'd all be assburgers.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, my Nobel Prize?



You sir, deserve more than just a nobel prize! You are a god among insects and don't let ANYONE tell you different! 

jellyhurwit FOR FUCKING PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Dass said:


> I am unamused.



Yeah, neither was I.
But I want makmak to feel less insecure, so I'm trying not to be serious about it.
But my niece has it, so its kind of a downer for me.

Yeah.
That's right.
Fuck you, buddy.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> You sir, deserve more than just a nobel prize! You are a god among insects and don't let ANYONE tell you different!
> 
> jellyhurwit FOR FUCKING PRESIDENT!!!



Oh boy! CO: |>*


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Are you trolling, or is this just the stereotypical Aspie persecution complex I always hear about on ED?



Assburgers v normal people who dislike assburgers seems to be reminiscent of the whole religion v atheism thing. Everyone has made up their minds anyway, and opinions are polar opposites, so any logical arguments are like throwing gems into an ocean of shit. They get lost, no-one cares, it still stinks of shit.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> See? I wasn't far wrong
> 
> 
> 
> You are not very bright are you. It is a disorder NOT a fucking disease.



Tell that shit to the shrink who tried to diagnose me with that BS, he said it was a disease, and I quote his words. "I am diagnosing you with aspergers disease" . and then I was like "Yeah why because I'm shaking a little bit? I'm just impatient, I want to get the fuck outta here"

Yeah, he was a real genius, I swear they'll give a PHD to anyone these days.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Assburgers v normal people who dislike assburgers seems to be reminiscent of the whole religion v atheism thing. Everyone has made up their minds anyway, and opinions are polar opposites, so any logical arguments are like throwing gems into an ocean of shit. They get lost, no-one cares, it still stinks of shit.



Honestly, I don't know about the whole thing.
I've seen enough of it as a means for parents to sedate children they aren't equipped to deal with. Which is reminiscent of bipolar, which is reminiscent of ADD.
A lot of times I get a little angry that my brother has my niece on medication, but I don't really know how I should feel. She's really happy (and yeah, she's fucking nutty and hyper) and bright when she's off the medication, but she's totally shut off and sedated when she's on it, and she's more willing to listen to commands.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Tell that shit to the shrink who tried to diagnose me with that BS, he said it was a disease, and I quote his words. "I am diagnosing you with aspergers disease" . and then I was like "Yeah why because I'm shaking a little bit? I'm just impatient, I want to get the fuck outta here"
> 
> Yeah, he was a real genius, I swear they'll give a PHD to anyone these days.



, your shrink should really of known the difference, if he didn't he was either a fake, or thick as shit.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?

Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
I still have nightmares about it and it still makes me feel sick inside.
But I find domestic abuse humor funny.

Am I just a sick fuck, or what?


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 28, 2009)

Authur said:


> I know this may be a very boring topic to most of the people on here, but I still feel the need to bring it up. I have been living with Asperger's Syndrome all my life, and I've pretty much made it one of my main objectives to find out all I can about my disorder.
> 
> All I know about Asperger's is that it impacts you socially. I also noticed I learn rather quickly, but I think that's just me. Anybody care to maybe crack open a (proverbial)DSM-IV and elaborate?



and YOU thought it was a boring subject, look at all these responses there Authur...it ain't that bad


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...



No, I have a "sick" sense of humour aswell.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Honestly, I don't know about the whole thing.
> I've seen enough of it as a means for parents to sedate children they aren't equipped to deal with. Which is reminiscent of bipolar, which is reminiscent of ADD.
> A lot of times I get a little angry that my brother has my niece on medication, but I don't really know how I should feel. She's really happy (and yeah, she's fucking nutty and hyper) and bright when she's off the medication, but she's totally shut off and sedated when she's not. But she's more willing to listen to commands.



They medicate people with assburgers? That's complete tosh, all they need is experience and practice. The very worst thing you can do is sedate them, it just gives them an excuse to hide from the world, which turns them into annoying shut offs. I've seen it happen :c


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...



No.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> , your shrink should really of known the difference, if he didn't he was either a fake, or thick as shit.



There should be a reality show to test the intelligence and know-how of all these so-called "psychologists"...I'd watch it.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...



Nah, you're turning these things away from being horrible and into a part of life that's just like any other; copeable. It's the smart thing to do in my opinion.


----------



## Dass (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Nah, you're turning these things away from being horrible and into a part of life that's just like any other; copeable. It's the smart thing to do in my opinion.



The man raises a good point.

I cannot comment on the subject, however. No traumatizing events have occurred in my life as of yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...



I crack jokes about being the sole survivor of a car crash, being stabbed curing the cold (i got better the day i got stabbed) and how electrocution has benefits. I guess terrible events make you one morbid SOB.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Nah, you're turning these things away from being horrible and into a part of life that's just like any other; copeable. It's the smart thing to do in my opinion.



It is better to laugh about something, if we did not, we would [probably end up sat in corner, rocking back and fourth crying.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 28, 2009)

i know ALOT of furs have it, as a tendancy of asphergers is to bond and obsess with something, often animals.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 28, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i know ALOT of furs have it, as a tendancy of asphergers is to bond and obsess with something, often animals.



I don't have it. I'm just thick as two short planks.


----------



## Shino (Oct 28, 2009)

It depends on how mildly you have it, but for me anyways, I eventually learned how to "hide" it and act somewhat "normal". Most others with it learn to do the same.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 28, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> and YOU thought it was a boring subject, look at all these responses there Authur...it ain't that bad



But it just happens to make one a highly acceptable target, so it's not something you should mention. It's like having AIDS in the days before people learned about it. Remember Asimov? Yeah...he really had HIV that was the result of his renal failures because back in those days, supposedly you were gay if you had HIV. Nevermind that he actually got it from a blood transfusion, same with a lot of hemophiliacs.


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

So at 3 years old I was diagnosed with autism.

I run away from my mother who abused me and lived with my Dad 10 years later. Few weeks later they decide I'm legally sane and perfectly healthy.

Shows how much asbergers and autism can be linked to the parents and not the brain, hm?


----------



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...



You can be a SICKER fuck. In fact, there's still room to even BE a sick fuck. Don't blame yourself for being different. A less violent similarity would be me having an interest in furry cock even though I'm really straight. In fact, I find physical and violent comedy funny as hell, yet I face murder reports on the news with seriousness. Know what that means? You're growing up. You KNOW what to laugh at. No more feeling guilty, k?


----------



## Authur (Oct 28, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> and YOU thought it was a boring subject, look at all these responses there Authur...it ain't that bad



You're right. It's not. Especially with the argument that erupted not even four posts later. <gets out popcorn>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> So at 3 years old I was diagnosed with autism.
> 
> I run away from my mother who abused me and lived with my Dad 10 years later. Few weeks later they decide I'm legally sane and perfectly healthy.
> 
> Shows how much asbergers and autism can be linked to the parents and not the brain, hm?



Sounds more like the shrink miss diagnosed it. Makes you laugh as these people are "supposed" to be experts.

Off topic: The man my mom works for was miss diagnosed five times by five different doctors, neither of whom picked up the poor  bastard had liver cancer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 29, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Aspergers really doesn't effect your sociallity from what I've seen. I got a friend that has it, and he seems a bit popular, he's a hell of a lot funny and random and doesn't seem different at all.



It DOES affect you social skills, but with practice, you can improve.


----------



## virus (Oct 29, 2009)

1970s-1990 = ADD
1990s-2000 = ADD broken into ADD and ADHD
2000- = ADD broken into ADD, ADHD, Aspergers and fuckyear I forget the other one.

Conclusion, giving little kids medicine when they need to run around the playground and be goddamn kids not some midget junkie. Fuck


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2009)

Last I checked, there is no drug treatment for Asperger's.

My son's suspected of having it.  I probably have it too since I do the exact same thing he does, only I've learned to control it & let it all out in private.

Frankly, it's a part of my personality I rather like.  I think it really boosts my creativity.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sounds more like the shrink miss diagnosed it. Makes you laugh as these people are "supposed" to be experts.


Still, I was a pretty retarded kid thanks to her.


----------



## Shino (Oct 29, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Last I checked, there is no drug treatment for Asperger's.


 Nope, but it wasn't for lack of trying. For the longest time, they thought I had ADD, so they simply tried to pump me full of Ritalin, which turned me into a glazed-over lump for several hours. I tried to avoid taking it as much as possible, since I might have been quiet in class, but I didn't really learn anything either.

I certainly gave the school nurse her excersise, though. *runs away*


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 29, 2009)

Anything any doctors diagnose me with my mom thinks there full of crap :3

ADHD,bi-polor disorder, even asthma


>: D THEREFORE NO MATTER WHAT THESE DOCTORS SAY I DON'T HAVE [insert disorder here]

>_> my moms a LVN though... so she..kinda... knows what shes talking about lmfao :]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Last I checked, there is no drug treatment for Asperger's.



I certainly wasn't put on drugs for "Aspergers". I was put on drugs because I had a vitamin deficiency..that had about as much to do with Aspergers as Tim Burton with Coraline.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a blanket diagnosis. alike ADD but for being anti-social and inept socially.


----------



## Authur (Nov 2, 2009)

...so what all of you are basically saying is that:

1. It effects me socially and makes me a bit inept at picking up social cues and prone to making jokes go wrong

2. Is easily treatable by practicing social functions in conversation

3. I really shouldn't give a flying fuck about it unless I want to stay away from drafts by whatever army that "needs" me


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 2, 2009)

Seriously.. how many threads about Asperger is there?


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

Authur said:


> 3. I really shouldn't give a flying fuck about it unless I want to stay away from drafts by whatever army that "needs" me



What army is going to turn you around because you're bad at socializing?


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs! This thread was great reading through!

Ahem!

Having been diagnosed since I was five with the Asperger's syndrome makes me convinced I have a saying here.

1.a: Social abilities. I lived in a almost completely secure environment for 7 years where my social abilities fell from -1337 to -9001. When my mom (finally) got a night shift job, (at age 12) I finally made it to actually having to communicate with others. If anyone wonders, yup! I got beaten. I had no idea what the concept of popularity was and how much it meant, you do the math. To a light note, I only got bothered with popularity for around 4 years thereafter.
1.b: Repetitive? Me? Today I formulate myself in a very general and understandable way to avoid exactly that. The only thing that would make me be repetitive in speech would either be grammatical structures or dead blast numb-skulls suffering from severe profound retardation that can't understand a thing that's said to them.
1.c: Body language. In my time of being social, I have actually never failed to understand body language more than a regular person would. But then again, the first kind of body language I understood was: "I'm gonna use this fist and I will smash your fucking teeth out."
2.a: I don't find it as a barrier. Mainly because my 'limited attention span' is my ability to see the world from a logical point of view. I like math, it's everywhere, like science, music, artwork, randomness etc and one may call that limitation and I couldn't care less.
2.b: Religious barrier. No, I don't have a mental barrier there either. If I should have a mental barrier regarding that, then it would be my inability to imagine a deity. I have a discussion with myself at that point. If there was nothing at the beginning and out of nothing came a poof of logic known as the big bang, then that is just about as explainable as a deity creating everything out of nothing without having a place to be him/her/itself. My belief? Logic. Anything that I can examine in the way of physics exists. So, I guess that would make me an agnostic.
3.a: Medication. Yup, I was examined, by the age of 9, with the purpose of putting me on a daily drug. Back then psychologists thought my mental state was based on a lack of serotonin. They ended up with the conclusion of selective serotonin uptake inhibitors (SSRI's e.g. Prozac) being quite inappropriate for me. I was very angry and violent back then and I couldn't defend myself verbally, so I made it physical instead.
3.b: Later... I have by now invested a lot of time on investigating my mood change and its connection to the time of year. Keeping a monthly journal has helped me to find out the specific time of year and what factors make up what kind of mood. I now know that I suffer from the seasonal affective disorder, more commonly known as winter depression, the drug for that would be the above mentioned. >.<
4.a: Grudges, ill wills and crap. I generally couldn't care less about the tunnel-sighted individuals. My appearance generally makes them hate me instantly, because they would just judge me anyway if they knew me. Those who don't automatically hate me might actually be of any interest to me. I am one of the few who just can't stand boring people and I dare admit it. Sure, the subject may be boring, but jeez, boredom just isn't worth the time for me.
4.b: Proud of it? Nope, I'm not. I'm not proud when I have to tell people that I have the need for some time on my own because of it. It consumes a lot of my time. But other than that, no, I have no problem telling people about it if they are curious to know.

I suppose that's about it for now.

PS: If anyone here's a sick fuck it's me!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1843106698

It's under $20 for paperback. I'd go for hardcover, but that's just me.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 3, 2009)

Everybody on the internet has Asperger's disease.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 3, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Everybody on the internet has Asperger's disease.



It's not a disease! It's a disorder at best. I'm not someone with some deadly illness comparable to plague that is able to infect.

If I should explain it, then I would say that it, for my part, is a different way to look at life.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Seriously.. how many threads about Asperger is there?



Enough to start irritating non aspies.

I was diagnosed about six maybe seven years ago. Very mild case. 
This came after several years of psych testing. One psychiatrist thought I was schitzophrenic based on the comment I made about hearing voices from the radio. Like duh, besides music and static what else would you hear?


----------



## JMAA (Nov 3, 2009)

There are times that Asperger fades on time, with a bit of a helping push.
From my experience, I got friends, lots of them. Lately, I learned to decide by myself who's wrong and who's right and go by myself socially.
I got a job too, people say several Aspies can't really get a job in much of the places, and end homeless. With the fact of my improval over the years, I had much possibility of getting a job.
All because of a little push. I had helpers in my studies several times. The last ones decreased their assistance to just one hour of class, because I could solve it by myself most.
But STILL remains something. I don't know what.

EDIT: I think Michaelangelo (the one that painted the Sixtine Chapel) was an aspie, right?


----------



## Panda (Nov 3, 2009)

I know two people who have it.
  My friend's fiance' and a girl I sit with at school.

Both of them are socially awkward but are also very smart.

You know they say that Einstine had Aspergers? Hence why he wore the same thing almost everday, and thats how both of the people I know are.

I always stick up for the girl I know though, she's younger than I am and I have no idea why but people insist on picking at her even when they barely know her. I've snapped on more than my fair share of boys who find it fun to ask her stupid questions.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 3, 2009)

Panda said:


> You know they say that *Einstein* had Aspergers? Hence why he wore the same thing almost everday, and thats how both of the people I know are.



Fixed. And really true. He wasn't able to recognise his daughter.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Are you trolling, or is this just the stereotypical Aspie persecution complex I always hear about on ED?



That stereotypical Aspie persecution complex sounds like the denizens of Aspies for Freedom (twatty site) to me. There was some moron there who was whining in the forums that other people at his place of work shouldn't be allowed to wear wedding rings because it reminded him of his single status and how he couldn't get a date (gee, I wonder why?)
They also have members of the BNP there


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 3, 2009)

My ex (and still good friend) has aspergers. You can tell he has something a bit different about him, he can be a bit socially awkward sometimes, but he's awesome and really funny. He just tends to miss some unspoken stuff sometimes, but over the years that I've known him he's got a lot better at it. It was more of a case of him learning it rather than just knowing it.

He also has a HUGE obsession with politics and holds a few political positions at Uni at home and stuff, and is in a high youth position in his party. He's a pretty good politician, I think he'll go far.

As for those who don't think it exists. It does.
And my friend thinks it being referred to as "assburgers" can be quite funny. It's been called that as a nickname since it was given the name Aspergers, my dad (whose a doctor) even calls it that when he's messing around.


----------



## Dass (Nov 3, 2009)

Panda said:


> You know they say that Einstine had Aspergers? Hence why he wore the same thing almost everday, and thats how both of the people I know are.



That's only a theory, he wasn't diagnosed with it.

Dan Aykroyd has Asperger's.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 3, 2009)

Dass said:


> That's only a theory, he wasn't diagnosed with it.



More specifically, the diagnosis didn't exist back then, but if we go into history, then a certain boy became obsessed with an apple falling from a tree hundreds of years ago. That boy became so obsessed with it that he formulated three laws of physics in his life about gravitational force. Sir Isaac Newton. Obsession has been witnessed countless times at this doubtful subject and is why we at least compare obsessed scientists with aspies.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 3, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i know ALOT of furs have it, as a tendancy of asphergers is to bond and obsess with something, often animals.



I hate it when furries use it as a lame excuse for their behavior.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I hate it when furries use it as a lame excuse for their behavior.



It's not so much an excuse than an explanation. But yeah. Also consider that personality traits are a factor.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 3, 2009)

Asperger's is a cop out, much like ADD.

If someone goes into a shrink with a problem and they can't come up with a name for some syndrome they aren't doing their job, so it's necessary to have a syndrome for fucking everything.


----------



## Authur (Nov 3, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My ex (and still good friend) has aspergers. You can tell he has something a bit different about him, he can be a bit socially awkward sometimes, but he's awesome and really funny. He just tends to miss some unspoken stuff sometimes, but over the years that I've known him he's got a lot better at it. It was more of a case of him learning it rather than just knowing it.
> 
> He also has a HUGE obsession with politics and holds a few political positions at Uni at home and stuff, and is in a high youth position in his party. He's a pretty good politician, I think he'll go far.
> 
> ...



LOL! The kid I used to play with in my visits to my psychologist Dr. West back in the late 90s used to think it was about putting a body part in a burger! XD  Silly kid.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello fellow Aspergerian, I know how you feel, and I would like to offer this book title that might help you, unless someone already suggested it to you- _Look Me in the Eye: My Life With Aspergers_
Aspergers is a bitch sometimes, but hey, it's what's made me, me, so I can't really complain 

Ignore those who say it's just an excuse for behaviour or a cop out. They're ignorant *idiots* who don't have to live with the syndrome. 

For you dumb-asses I just called out- think about it like this, quote from Ricky, changed by me.

_"Autism_ is a cop out, much like ADD."

You wouldn't say that, wouldn't you? Jesus Christ, you people don't have any idea what it's like so, maybe out of some proper decency, you could shut the hell up about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> For you dumb-asses I just called out- think about it like this, quote from Ricky, changed by me.
> 
> _"Autism_ is a cop out, much like ADD."
> 
> You wouldn't say that, wouldn't you? Jesus Christ, you people don't have any idea what it's like so, maybe out of some proper decency, you could shut the hell up about it.


I'm looking for the intelligent argument in this post, but I'm not finding one.

He was talking about it being a cop out as it being used as an excuse for every little thing.  No one blames their being stupid on their "autism", but people do blame stupid shit that they do on their aspergers or ADD.  Ricky's not saying Aspergers is just an excuse, he's saying that people with Aspergers use it as an excuse in places where it doesn't belong.


----------



## whiteskunk (Nov 5, 2009)

This is becoming almost comical.

I have asperger's. But I don't use it as an excuse for common everyday human stupidity. Whether a person has it or not, one thing is certain. They will do some bonehead thing. It's all part of being human. Also to come up with some excuse for said bonehead thing is also human.

Late for work-sorry, I had a flat tire.
Haven't taken the garbage out-well the game went into overtime.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

To be honest, I liked it better when this was called being eccentric. Eccentricity has some fucking dignity to it, but admit to having anything with "Syndrome" in it and you're just a glorified retard.


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> To be honest, I liked it better when this was called being eccentric. Eccentricity has some fucking dignity to it, but admit to having anything with "Syndrome" in it and you're just a glorified retard.



I certainly hope you aren't inferring that having Asperger's equates to being mentally retarded.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> I certainly hope you aren't inferring that having Asperger's equates to being mentally retarded.



I can see why that connection is made though. I mean the true name for "retarded" people is "Downs Syndrome" and I do wish people would use the proper term for it.

When some people hear the word syndrome in a sentence, they probably will make such a silly connection to asperges being some sort of mental retardation.

I don't put syndrome in with asperges, I just use the asperges alone.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can see why that connection is made though. I mean the true name for "retarded" people is "Downs Syndrome" and I do wish people would use the proper term for it.
> 
> When some people hear the word syndrome in a sentence, they probably will make such a silly connection to asperges being some sort of mental retardation.
> 
> I don't put syndrome in with asperges, I just use the asperges alone.



AIDS :V


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ]not saying Aspergers is just an excuse, he's saying that people with Aspergers use it as an excuse in places where it doesn't belong.



I couldn't agree more with this point. It seems like one of these situations where the group in question hardly helps themselves. I get used to assburgers sometimes unwittingly enforcing a negative stereotype of themselves. Please bear in mind though, the arrogance is not always intended. I would have given so much for someone to sit me down and tell me a few dos and don'ts as a kid. 

If anyone around thinks assburgers is an cop-out excuse for being an asshole, why not take the time to talk to me? I'd like to think I can prove otherwise. In fact, I'd like to talk to you, too, to get your side of the story. Making a judgement without good reason is a silly idea, and anyone with half a brain and a good understanding of scientific method would understand this.

(also, if this post makes me look like one of those militant crusader for my minority types, it's really not the case, just so you know)



Ratte said:


> AIDS :V



OH NOES D'8


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 5, 2009)

Aspergers is the ADHD of the 2000's. 

The amount of historical revision that has occurred due to it only rivals that of the historical revisionism led by homosexuals to say that all the Greeks and Romans were gay, and that all major artists in history were homosexuals.


----------



## Bacu (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh lawdy is this the thread where all the kool kidz are hanging out?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Aspergers is the ADHD of the 2000's.
> 
> The amount of historical revision that has occurred due to it only rivals that of the historical revisionism led by homosexuals to say that all the Greeks and Romans were gay, and that all major artists in history were homosexuals.


They wrestled each other naked and covered in oil.

That HAS to be gay.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can see why that connection is made though. I mean the true name for "retarded" people is "Downs Syndrome" and I do wish people would use the proper term for it.
> 
> When some people hear the word syndrome in a sentence, they probably will make such a silly connection to asperges being some sort of mental retardation.
> 
> I don't put syndrome in with asperges, I just use the asperges alone.



This is pretty much on the money. _I_ realize there's a difference, but most people don't and they oversimplify it. If you have a mental disorder, you're retarded. If you have a psychological disorder, you're a sociopath or schizophrenic. If you have behavioral disorder, you have ADD. And so on.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

I once read a memoir by John Elder Robison who grew up during a time when the diagnosis of Asperger's didn't exist and it was pretty interesting. He didn't get the diagnosis until he was in his 40s. Pretty cool book too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can see why that connection is made though. I mean the true name for "retarded" people is "Downs Syndrome" and I do wish people would use the proper term for it.




But don't Downs Syndrome people actually have around average IQs?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

What I was actually getting at before is that calling somebody eccentric or strange can be taken positively, as sort of a badge of honor. Telling somebody they have "X Disorder" is just a softer way of saying "There's something seriously fucking wrong with you! Get help!"

George Carlin talks about this sort of PC-ification on his Parental Advisory album, and he puts it better than I ever could.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 6, 2009)

I have various mental  illnesses and that's how I avoided jail when I hit a staff member at my treatment center with a lamp.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> What I was actually getting at before is that calling somebody eccentric or strange can be taken positively, as sort of a badge of honor.




DAAAAAAAAMN were YOU lucky. In my grandparents' age, if you were eccentric or strange...you got run up the flagpole or keyed across the ribs.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN were YOU lucky. In my grandparents' age, if you were eccentric or strange...you got run up the flagpole or keyed across the ribs.



Pretty much every notable person in history had their quirks. Does that mean they were all aspies? Just how deep does this go?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, what's going on here?

Oh, by the way, thought this link might be appropriate.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/03/health/03asperger.html?_r=2

tl;dr: Apparently, they're removing Asperger's and "pervasive developmental disorder not otherwise specificed" as separate diagnoses, so they and conventional autism will possibly all be called "autistic spectrum disorder" soon.



Vaelarsa said:


> Okay, on the subject of touchy subjects:
> Am I the only one here who can laugh about events that have traumatized me?
> 
> Like my parents used to beat the shit out of each other.
> ...


Nah, you're normal. It's the people who can't move on and laugh about that stuff who are sick.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I can see why that connection is made though. I mean the true name for "retarded" people is "Downs Syndrome" and I do wish people would use the proper term for it.


 Fail. 

 Down's Syndrome is only one (very specific) form of mental retardation. There are many others, of which not all are genetic or chromosomal. For example, a child who is nearly strangled by the umbilical cord at birth may suffer brain damage from oxygen deprivation and then be considered "retarded" for the rest of his life.



Digitalpotato said:


> But don't Downs Syndrome people actually have around average IQs?


Given that (if memory serves) one of the primary criteria for diagnosing mental retardation is that the IQ must be under 80, _probably not._


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Pretty much every notable person in history had their quirks. Does that mean they were all aspies? Just how deep does this go?


No. Just no.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No. Just no.



Well, I figured as much. I was asking the people who seem obsessed with proving that every person with a wacky quirk has/had it.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 6, 2009)

my mom and little brothers have it. and adhd (they seem to coincide) so i know what it is. its anoying really cuz they dont like change, and stuff idk.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 6, 2009)

also, my baby siblings arfe both autistic spectrum. some people refer them as retarded, but theyre not. theyre smart in theyre own way really. Kelly loves screwing with you, making you THINK she's not paying attention, but she realy is...

theyre just at a lower learnig rate and stuff like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> my mom and little brothers have it. and adhd (they seem to coincide) so i know what it is. its anoying really cuz they dont like change, and stuff idk.



I question whether ADHD actually exists. One of my moms friends sons "allegedly" has it. But judging by the mothers skill at mothering it is more of a case of "Can't discipline her son so he behaves like a little shit cause he knows he can get away with it" One of my brothers friends has it apparently, he is a little bastard for his mother but good as gold when he stays over at my moms, funny that eh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> also, my baby siblings arfe both autistic spectrum. some people refer them as retarded, but theyre not. theyre smart in theyre own way really. Kelly loves screwing with you, making you THINK she's not paying attention, but she realy is...
> 
> theyre just at a lower learnig rate and stuff like that.



You do realize aspergers IS a form of autistic spectrum? >.>


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 6, 2009)

1 yes i do know that aspergers is autism... its just my baby sister doesnt ave aspergers.

2 adhd DOES exist. sure some parents lazily classify theyre kids as that, but ADHD DOES exist. i have ADD the non hyperactivity one. theyre basically the same thing: easily distracted, short attention-span. its just some just cant sit still


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> 1 yes i do know that aspergers is autism... its just my baby sister doesnt ave aspergers.
> 
> 2 adhd DOES exist. sure some parents lazily classify theyre kids as that, but ADHD DOES exist. i have ADD the non hyperactivity one. theyre basically the same thing: easily distracted, short attention-span. its just some just cant sit still



Ah right, you confused me earlier with autism and asperges >.<.

And yeah I didn't mean to sound like I was saying ADD and ADHD doesn't exist at all, was pointing out what you said about some parents wanting an excuse for their childs behaviour.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 6, 2009)

just try potty trainng a pair of kids who have both autism and adhd... NOT FUN >_<


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Given that (if memory serves) one of the primary criteria for diagnosing mental retardation is that the IQ must be under 80, _probably not._


That's probably the average IQ of Fox News' viewer base.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fail.
> 
> Down's Syndrome is only one (very specific) form of mental retardation. There are many others, of which not all are genetic or chromosomal. For example, a child who is nearly strangled by the umbilical cord at birth may suffer brain damage from oxygen deprivation and then be considered "retarded" for the rest of his life.



I was actually referring to the actual form of downs syndrome, not other forms of mental dissabilities. I am well aware Downs Syndrome is a very specific condition. What I was saying was people see most mental dissabilities and think they are retards when infact, they are not. I have been around people with Downs Syndrome, and even though they come across as being "thick" infact, many of them are not as "thick" as you may think.

People with any mental illness do not "choose" to have it, some times they are born with it, some times an accident can leave them brain damaged. 

As for those in here that seem to think it is "clever" to say "Aspies" and "assburgers" when will you grow up? that joke is probably older than me now. it was funny the first few times but now it is just growing old.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Pretty much every notable person in history had their quirks. Does that mean they were all aspies? Just how deep does this go?




Only *SOME* of them might have. People have debated whether or not Thomas Jefferson or H.P. Lovecraft may have, but George Washington? Definitely not. Benjamin Franklin? Nope. Henry the Eighth? Nope he was just crazy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Only *SOME* of them might have. People have debated whether or not Thomas Jefferson or H.P. Lovecraft may have, but George Washington? Definitely not. Benjamin Franklin? Nope. Henry the Eighth? Nope he was just crazy.



Henry the eighth, like alot of monarchs and leaders was just power hungry.


----------



## Azure (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Well, I figured as much. I was asking the people who seem obsessed with proving that every person with a wacky quirk has/had it.


Some people are just plain odd or crazy for no good reason.  I have plenty of quirks, and I've been incorrectly diagnosed with many a disorder. What I don't understand in people who have zero personal skills naturally who try to shove themselves into the category of aspergers or autism.  Maybe they're just a boring cunt.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's probably the average IQ of Fox News' viewer base.


Yeah, that joke was clever about ten years ago. It goes without saying now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, that joke was clever about ten years ago. It goes without saying now.



Is FOX that bad?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is FOX that bad?


Run "The O'Reilly Factor" or "Glenn Beck" through YouTube sometime.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I was actually referring to the actual form of downs syndrome, not other forms of mental dissabilities. I am well aware Downs Syndrome is a very specific condition. What I was saying was people see most mental dissabilities and think they are retards when infact, they are not. I have been around people with Downs Syndrome, and even though they come across as being "thick" infact, many of them are not as "thick" as you may think.


Hey, what's that disorder where people can't put words in the correct order to say what they actually mean, and wind up saying something nearly opposite of their intended statement?



> People with any mental illness do not "choose" to have it,


No shit, Sherlock.



> some times they are born with it, some times an accident can leave them brain damaged.


Oh, is that what happened to you?



> As for those in here that seem to think it is "clever" to say "Aspies" and "assburgers" when will you grow up? that joke is probably older than me now. it was funny the first few times but now it is just growing old.


You fail again. "Assburgers" is pejorative, but "Aspies" are what many of them call _themselves._


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Run "The O'Reilly Factor" or "Glenn Beck" through YouTube sometime.
> 
> 
> Hey, what's that disorder where people can't put words in the correct order to say what they actually mean, and wind up saying something nearly opposite of their intended statement?
> ...



I think dyslexia can have that effect on people....Or was it Dyspraxia....Or it could even be turrets syndrome. 

I did not know "Aspies" is what some Aspergers sufferers called themselves. 

And no, I do not have any mental illness.

My someone is in a bitchy mood today.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My someone is in a bitchy mood today.



Might be that time of month.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Might be that time of month.


No, I'd be horny if it was.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, I'd be horny if it was.



Bad day today? woke up on the wrong side of the bed? Cause you seem a bit more bitchy than usual today. o.o


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bad day today? woke up on the wrong side of the bed? Cause you seem a bit more bitchy than usual today. o.o


It's only because you're posting a bit dumber than usual today.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I think dyslexia can have that effect on people....Or was it Dyspraxia....Or it could even be turrets syndrome.


I just call it "incompetence", and you show it pretty clearly here.



> I did not know "Aspies" is what some Aspergers sufferers called themselves.


Thing is, they don't consider themselves as "suffering" from it.
Nor should they.



> And no, I do not have any mental illness.


Well, aren't _you_ special.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's only because you're posting a bit dumber than usual today.
> 
> 
> I just call it "incompetence", and you show it pretty clearly here.
> ...



My brain is not in the correct gears today, got alot of RL stuff on my mind. 

Anyway, if I have any mental illness/disabilities/conditions call them what you will, it has never been diagnosed. I was told I may have a mild form of dyspraxia, and that was told to me by a free home visit, unfortunately, to get a proper diagnosis costs money. So I am not likely to know whether I do or don't have dyspraxia. All I do know is, that I show "mild" symptoms. For all I know I could just be complete ga ga in the head.

Anyway, back on main topic, I have a couple friends on my MSN list who have autism. One of them has told me he has to have a repetitive day, like get up, breakfast, shower, go to work, got to lets say the store, come home, basicaly he hate's change in a routine, that's the word, routine, he has to have the same routine each day/week. He said it is hard cause if anything changes in his routine, even something small, he gets miserable and doesn't like it. I also remember watching a TV show on Autism and they had a young lad on there that was similar to my friend here.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My brain is not in the correct gears today, got alot of RL stuff on my mind.


So go deal with that and don't come back until you have :V



> Anyway, if I have any mental illness/disabilities/conditions call them what you will, it has never been diagnosed. I was told I may have a mild form of dyspraxia, and that was told to me by a free home visit, unfortunately, to get a proper diagnosis costs money. So I am not likely to know whether I do or don't have dyspraxia. All I do know is, that I show "mild" symptoms. For all I know I could just be complete ga ga in the head.


Or you're just overly reliant on automatic grammar checking.



> Anyway, back on main topic, I have a couple friends on my MSN list who have autism. One of them has told me he has to have a repetitive day, like get up, breakfast, shower, go to work, got to lets say the store, come home, basicaly he hate's change in a routine, that's the word, routine, he has to have the same routine each day/week. He said it is hard cause if anything changes in his routine, even something small, he gets miserable and doesn't like it. I also remember watching a TV show on Autism and they had a young lad on there that was similar to my friend here.


Aside from Aspies being slightly different than plain autists, how about you ask him if he'd say he's _suffering _from that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So go deal with that and don't come back until you have :V
> 
> 
> Or you're just overly reliant on automatic grammar checking.
> ...



Grammar and spelling is just one symptom of dyspraxia, it effects other functions aswell, one of which is balance, and the ability to join in with sports, or the lack of wanting to join in with sports. I never did PE at school, I hate running/jogging, and if I look over my shoulders while riding my bicycle I veer off to one side. It also causes repetitive spelling errors, which I have, such as spelling using as useing, and I do that whether I am typing or or writing on paper. But unless I can pay an expert to sit with me and say yes I have it or not I don't then I just like to assume I developed some annoying spelling habits.

As for my friends with autism, no, I wouldn't say he "suffers" with it. And using the word "suffer" earlier was a wrong choice of words.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Grammar and spelling is just one symptom of dyspraxia, it effects other functions aswell, one of which is balance, and the ability to join in with sports, or the lack of wanting to join in with sports. I never did PE at school, I hate running/jogging, and if I look over my shoulders while riding my bicycle I veer off to one side. It also causes repetitive spelling errors, which I have, such as spelling using as useing, and I do that whether I am typing or or writing on paper. But unless I can pay an expert to sit with me and say yes I have it or not I don't then I just like to assume I developed some annoying spelling habits.


Cool story, bro.



> As for my friends with autism, no, I wouldn't say he "suffers" with it. And using the word "suffer" earlier was a wrong choice of words.


Yes, it was. Do you realize just how many mistakes you've made in this thread, between grammar, syntax, and diction? Quit while you're ahead :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was. Do you realize just how many mistakes you've made in this thread, between grammar, syntax, and diction? Quit while you're ahead :V



You're the only one who appears bothered by it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Henry the eighth, like alot of monarchs and leaders was just power hungry.



Exactly. He may have had something but it wasn't aspergers. :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

ass burgers


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ass burgers



How original. That must be the 100th time some dufus has said that in here. How long did it take you to think of that?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How original. That must be the 100th time some dufus has said that in here. How long did it take you to think of that?



as buttgers


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> as buttgers



When I say that in my head it sounds like the German equivalent. lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I say that in my head it sounds like the German equivalent. lol



AIS BUTTGEIST


about the topic.
ass burgers. do you have it? yes we do. bob da builda...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> AIS BUTTGEIST
> 
> 
> about the topic.
> ass burgers. do you have it? yes we do. bob da builda...


Why did I laugh at this...?


----------

